# The ugly



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young fellow got a hold of a poisened something and ended up on the ground starving. We got the poisen flushed out of him and after a couple weeks of good food he will be ready to out again. He's a young (bird of the year) Vulture and probably found a poisened rabbit or squirrel carcass. He's an ugly fellow but he is a good bird he doesn't give us any trouble like some of these we have had. Often they will throw up all over you as a defense mechanism, but not this fellow.

NAB


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It looks strong and healthy now! How did you get the poison out of him Nab?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go!  We need lots of these guys around. I was also wondering how you flushed him out?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Tube feed electrolytes*

Just tube fed him electrolytes (water, sugar, sea salt & liquid vitamins) for two days until he got vertical again. He was so weak when he came in it wasn't very hard to hold him and get the tube down. 

NAB


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks, I know that vulture do have strong digestive system but even that doesn't allways help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think he is a handsome bird. in his own bald way.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think he's adorable.These are amazing birds to see close up and in person.
Audubon Society, here, has one name Ruby that is an education bird. She was orphaned as a baby, raised at the care center and very human identified. She is just fascinating.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. I bet he didn't enjoy the tube much but I'm sure he's thanking you now! 
Another question, will he grow up to be a Turkey or a Black Vulture? I'd imagine both would look similar while they're still young.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Nab, great to see him looking so well.

Great save!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AHA! Maybe that's why I'm wondering why his head isn't red...He's a BLACK Vulture???

I like these guys and agree with the saying: "beauty is in the eye of the beholder!" 

*WELL DONE!!* I am just SO GLAD that you and Nancy are there to help those who come your way!!

He looks terrific, Nab!! Sending him our best for a long and healthy life!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*He's a bird of the year*

he won't get the red head for another year when he is a full adult. Their heads remian gray the first year. He also won't have the long silvery flying feathers until next year.


NAB


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Never ugly only noble and magnificent! A true King.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Nab, I have learned allot from your threads, Is this a Canadian Vulture? They have a black head and the farmers hate them because when a new born calf is born they smell the afterbirth and come from miles and then they poke out the eyes of the baby and blind it and then the mother leaves it and they get the rest for dinner? I have saved a turkey vulture once, but they ended up putting it down to much internal damage, but it really was a wonderful bird. People think they smell since they feed on dead stuff but actually he didn't smell awful at all. Its a myth. But around here, the farmers don't like the black headed ones and we hear they do whatever it takes to get rid of them. But not on my watch. I think everything has a right to live. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Nab, I was just going back rereading the thread and you said he won't get the red head for another year. Sorry for my last post. I was reading the beginning then went and made dinner and just came back and didn't read any further and just posted, sorry. But curious, do the canadian vultures actually do what the farmers say they do? mindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bless his heart and yours too, Nab, and everyone who helps you. Every creature deserves to live. How lucky that he was found and you were able to save him. I think they're magnificent birds and it never ceases to amaze me to think that if they were snow white and/or had feathered heads, they would be considered a beautiful and stunning bird. Which I think they are anyway.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*This fellow is a Turkey Vulture*



Mindy said:


> Nab, I was just going back rereading the thread and you said he won't get the red head for another year. Sorry for my last post. I was reading the beginning then went and made dinner and just came back and didn't read any further and just posted, sorry. But curious, do the canadian vultures actually do what the farmers say they do? mindy


He's not a Black Vulture, the BV's will very rarely attack a newborn calf, usually they just go for the afterbirth but in times of famine they may attack a live newborn calf. The TV's will come in after the BV's to eat on a carcass because they don't have the same ability to tear flesh like the BV's and the King Vultures do, the BV's tear the stuff up and the TV's come along and pick up the pieces so to speak. My boss has been running 3000 head of cattle here in Northern Nevada for 15 years and he's never seen it happen.

NAB


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i think he gorgeous bald is beautiful!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you for explaining that. Next time I talk to the farmers I will find out for sure if its actually happened or are they telling stories. You know fish stories, Like I caught this 25# big ole' trout kinda stories. min


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They'll also chow down on a calf who was born dead as well (obviously..since they eat dead things, LOL). So I can see why they'd come running (flying? ) to see calves born. Because they may end up with a feast  Hopefully not, since I love little cows  , but things like that happen all the time.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Interesting information and a great save of a very valuable individual!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Nab, for the distinction education. I did not know how the various Vultures differed!

Not only are you TERRIFIC in the rehab department, you are also an outstanding teacher!!

Your threads/posts are always a MUST for me to see and read! 

My VERY GRATEFUL THANKS!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Big guy is released*

We released the big fellow on Saturday. He waved goodbye and was last seen soaring high in the sky with 7 new buddies.

NAB 


Such a handsome fellow those Vulture babes are going to swoon with him around.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Great Job, Great release. I love happy endings. I love the picture of his butt. Cute butt. mindy


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

I like Turkey Vultures. They fly over and around our house all the time. They are the 'clean up crew' and very good at disposing of all the road kill. 
Nice job, Nab, and Thanks For Sharing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yippeeeee!!

Grateful Thanks For The Update, Nab!!

Sending All The Best For A Long And Healthy Life To This Noble And Handsome Turkey Vulture!!

Love And Hugs

Shi/mr. Squeaks/dom/gimie/woe


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Wonderful pictures - gave me goose bumps (happy ones, lol)
Great job!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So nice to see him flying free again! Excellent job!


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

he isn't ugly! he is the prettiest vulture i've ever seen. great job with him!


----------

